# Guy gives dog clen!!!!



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok so theres this guy over the green from me and recently ive noticed his staff has gotten alot more lean and packed abit of muscle on

so me being a dog lover myself asked how he managed it in a short amount of time he said for he past 3 weeks hes been feeding her 20mg of clen a day! wtf could this do to the dog? just want to know so i can report him if it will harm the animal :cursing:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

It will increase its heart rate something chronic.

I would be tempted to smash him in the face with a brick TBH.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

call the authority's NOW its animal cruelty .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Batter him!


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

I was in shock when he told me he gavev me some crap about it being ok said they feed cattle it to make there meat more full :S

im calling the coppers soon as hes back (hes gone to wales for few days)


----------



## Markatron (Apr 26, 2011)

thats awful, would be best to ring them now and get them to go get the dog while hes away??


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

You would be better off ringing RSPCA rather than police,or let both know RSPCA have more knowledge of animal offences


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

ba baracuss said:


> It will increase its heart rate something chronic.
> 
> I would be tempted to smash him in the face with a brick TBH.


I advocate the above...

If the dog bit the guy s/he'd be put down; this man must be likewise be punished for giving this to the dog.

Call RSPCA.


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

Dogs with him thats when i saw her, il call both when they return, he needs his head kicked in, i just didnt know what the effects would of been


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

tell him to get it on sus and deca aswell


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

He probably can't get good gains so he takes it out on his dog, sick ****


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

What an idiot! That's disgusting! Report him to RSPCA quick, that could easily kill the animal, 3 weeks at 20mcg a day for a small animal is more than enough to cause heart failure. There are far too many idiots around these days!


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> He probably can't get good gains so he takes it out on his dog, sick ****


He cant hes on loads himself but the fool dont diet right


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

i think clen is safer for animals, isnt it horses that take fvckin grams of the stuff in studies?


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

No idea ALR he said cattle to me but i dont know what to think of it if im honest im still shocked


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

its ok for big company's to test there products on aminmals like every thing we use consume


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ALR said:


> i think clen is safer for animals, isnt it horses that take fvckin grams of the stuff in studies?


seem to think ive seen something like that about doping racehorses ..


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

just be aware hell probably know its you if you report him


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

I new someone that bred greyhounds and he gave them clen and vit B12 injections.


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

Barker said:


> just be aware hell probably know its you if you report him


Risk im going to have to take i guess


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

Tom what happend to the dogs?


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hold the Phone is the dogs diet in check with poor nutrtion he will se less effect than if his nutriton was optimal

Post diet up so we can help out.

what are the dogs stats.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

cain87 said:


> He cant hes on loads himself but the fool dont diet right


If he's not clever enough to sort out his diet then he shouldnt be allowed anywhere near a dog


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Slow down peeps, the Dog owner has gone to Wales, if hes giving it clen its probably to firm up its buttocks so it feels more like a woman.


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

fatmanstan! said:


>


Damn! Wouldn't want to meet that bad boy with Roid rage!! :lol:


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

12sec1/4 said:


> Damn! Wouldn't want to meet that bad boy with Roid rage!! :lol:


It looks depressed


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

cain87 said:


> It looks depressed


Its sad. I don't get why people feel they have to abuse animals..


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

i dont think that big dog is being abused

i think it has a myostatin deffincy or it has been genetically removed


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

energize17 said:


> i dont think that big dog is being abused
> 
> i think it has a myostatin deffincy or it has been genetically removed


It's Wendy the Whippet. A double muscled (myostatin deficient) dog. Like a Belgian blue cow, but thesis version lol


----------



## 12sec1/4 (May 25, 2009)

TBH, I really thought somebody had photoshop'd the picture of the dog...

But yeah, it don't look happy!


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

ive seen a couple of fighting pittbulls that have been giving anavar,the whole thing is really cruel but they were truely were a sight to behold.


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

Gee-bol said:


> ive seen a couple of fighting pittbulls that have been giving anavar,the whole thing is really cruel but they were truely were a sight to behold.


Well i hope they followed proper PCT!!!


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

nah mate im sure they would prefer them to be snappy and emotional for aslong as possible before they step into the ring lol


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

To be truthful what would the rspca or police do about it , it's your word against his and if the dog looks healthy to them they will probably just leave it at that , don't think they will test the dog for drugs


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

silver-nitrate said:


> To be truthful what would the rspca or police do about it , it's your word against his and if the dog looks healthy to them they will probably just leave it at that , don't think they will test the dog for drugs


Shall i ring them when he gets back or not then cos i thought the same


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

Well why is it he is trying to make the dog stronger, if they could link him to dog fighting they will definatly press charges...but also probably destroy the dog.


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

He said he wants to start breeding her i guess if the mother looks good the potential buyers would think the pups turn out the same, plus i dont want the dog to be destroyed its not her fault


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

I would'nt bother mate unless you have evidence that the dog is being abused or is being geared up to fight!


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

RSPCA. Its just wrong mate.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

the rspca would proberly have first hand experience of knowing that staffs are very rarely used as fighting dogs,they simply wouldnt stand a chance against a pitt.

but the other lads are right its your word against his theres no way to prove he has been giving his dog drugs


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys, im going to ring them soon as hes back with the dog least that way ive tried


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

mate i hate animal cruelty with a passion report him


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah i hate it aswell, ****ing stupid bloke


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ALR said:


> i think clen is safer for animals, isnt it horses that take fvckin grams of the stuff in studies?


correct! it is sold in many countries (Australia, Argentina etc) ONLY as a HORSE medication (powder added to feed); it is used to support breathing/recovery from training, and in VET studies it has been shown to be anti-catabolic after heavy training (think racehorse training). THERE IS NO PROOF of this in HUMANS!.... only in animals!

I don't see how its animal cruelty considering the veterinary powder (brand name ventipulmin) specifically states its indicated for horses and dogs...

ah you city boys and your animal cruelty..need more knowledgeable country blokes on here!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Gee-bol said:


> ive seen a couple of fighting pittbulls that have been giving anavar,the whole thing is really cruel but they were truely were a sight to behold.


anavar? cheque drops my friend- liquid oral androgen using a dropper bottle (supplied as a dropper particularly for use with animals!) and its proper vet medicine...

MUCH more aggressive than anavar... works good in people too!

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/steroid-profiles/cheque-drops.htm

as for cruelty? as far as I know pitbulls where specifically bred for fighting- eg bear baiting; not pretty dogs, but bred for a purpose.. why do we now think our morals are so high & mighty compared to our ancestors of even 100 years ago.. but what do i know, 100years ago Australia was full of convicts and whores...umm... mostly sent from the UK ;-) (so I'm genetically of dubious repute! LOL)


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes my advice mate! Ring the RSPCA and before they even come out tell them why and what the owner told you.

I only found out a few days ago nob round the corner who thinks hes a bloody gangster but really a looser!

Gave his staff 2.5mg dbol at some stage and also sustanon 250.

Thinking back now the staff was an absolute beast,apparently died after 6months! Was only 3yrs old!


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

I breed Staffs and love the little sods to bits,people like the turd in question give the whole breed a bad name-they`r soft as clarts with humans (usually)though granted they`r not always good around other dogs but if you throw gear into the equation you could have generations of psycho dogs just waiting to bite kids and savage other dogs-I personally would put a stick across the back of the bastards head-but that`s just me...report him mate-do the right thing-the piece of crap will probably use the bitch as a money cow and keep popping out litters of pup`s-The poor dog doesn't deserve that...


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

This is the problem with chav ****er$ having dogs, I wouldn't pi$$ on them if they were on fire! I have to say here that I 100% agree with the poster above, all of the staffs I have ever had contact with have been soft as $hit but then they've all had responsible owners. Dogs are no different than kids. Ar$eholes breed ar$ehole kids and they also turn their dogs into ar$eholes!


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ive had two staffs. Good as gold but obviously them type of dogs have the potential to change and giving them gear obviously will increase the chances.


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

In the US people give beef cow clen and sell the meat, people also give pig clen and sell the pork.

It's bad to the dog but i don't understand why it's not animal cruelty to cow and pig? (maybe because people kill the later two in the end anyway)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

narraboth said:


> In the US people give beef cow clen and sell the meat, people also give pig clen and sell the pork.
> 
> It's bad to the dog but i don't understand why it's not animal cruelty to cow and pig? (maybe because people kill the later two in the end anyway)


you sure its clen and not tren ?

makes no sense giving an animal something thats used in cutting less meat = less money


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

uhan said:


> you sure its clen and not tren ?
> 
> makes no sense giving an animal something thats used in cutting less meat = less money


hi, if your clen means clenbuterol, yes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clenbuterol

cutting means less fat weight, more lean meat weight. pork fat or beef fat is cheap and steak is expensive.

and people can feed less crops end up getting same amount of lean meat.

People used that but now moved to Ractopamine, another beta-agnoist.

Any of those is banned in the EU, but legal to be used in the US.

Chinese used clen for pork still (illegally)


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

If it was me mate I would ring the RSPCA and ask them for some advice before telling them who it is , just tell them what this guy told you but give no names and ask if there is anything they can do about it , for all you know the vet might have prescribed it for the dog but he left that bit out when telling you !


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

There are a lot of roid dogs in liverpool


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

is it only me that wants a myostatin deficiency?


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok rang them today and said about him and what hes doing, they replied with "If you have no hard evidence I.e seeing him administrate the steroid then there not much they can do,since he could just be saying this" <<<<that ****ed me off tbh he sells gear i know that much cos he wanted to become m source but said no

Making me think now though if hs stupid enough to do it, cos my staff was overweight when i brought her off some idiots who over fed her alot, put her on burns pet food and she lost the weight in a month, maybe hes doen the same


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

its ok for big company's to test there products on aminmals like every thing we use consume

i see peploe dident read this befor

and its his dog and life so just stay out of it

hes not really hurting it

if he was beating it then it would be a diffrent matter

so get a life insted of pokeing your nose in uthere peploes

i hate peploe like you


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

Why thank you


----------



## yorkshiretone (Jan 12, 2007)

have found the rspca to be totally bloody useless my self in the past, don't give a rats


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

report that [email protected] !!!


----------



## cain87 (Apr 27, 2010)

yorkshiretone said:


> have found the rspca to be totally bloody useless my self in the past, don't give a rats


Yeah mate same with the PDSA


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

cain87 said:


> so me being a dog lover myself asked how he managed it in a short amount of time :


you say this as if you think it's cool to have a hench dog lol!!! If a dogs already genectly got abit of meat on him fair enough, but why on earth would you wona MAKE your dog big LOL


----------

